# DeeDee



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I am cross posting this for a friend. DeeDee is a mostly white whippet with brindle patches. Her owner was rehoming her and she was on trial. The trail owners decided to pass her on with out informing her owner. She is now trying to trace her wereabouts.

LOST
Dee Dee two year old dk brindle and white whippet bitch, missing from Northamptonshire 8 Sept 09. Unusual circumstances:"Dee-Dee was on trial with a potential new home when they decided to pass her on without owners permission"

She is also on doglost


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Try looking on the doglost site, nationalpetregister also Alfies, I do hope that you find your pet


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mickyb said:


> Try looking on the doglost site, nationalpetregister also Alfies, I do hope that you find your pet


She's already on doglost I don't know were else they have put her. She is not my dog a friend of mine bred her. Her owner decided to rehome even though she had a contract saying she had to be returned to her breeder. Her owner let her go on trial to someone who then decide to pass her on with out her original owner knowing which is why she is now considered stolen.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I really hope they find her x


----------

